# Mario Hezonja Summer League Evaluation



## drk3351 (Dec 22, 2013)

Hey Magic fans. I evaluated Hezonja's breif summer league performance analyzing some current strengths and weaknesses. Let me know your opinion of him in SL and thanks for watching.


----------

